# Craftvapery



## Shufflemau5 (17/6/15)

Hi guys and gals whats up

i recently ordered from craft vaperoys subscription service and the date that is wad relased was on the 28 of may.

I checked usps and on that fay it was shipped out. Uts been three weeks now and im new to the subscription service.

My first question is how long do the usually take to get the package to Sa ?

Question 2 has anybody ever dealt with craftvapery?

Question 3 do i constantly need to check with my post office if the package has arrived???

I hose to do this service so that every month i would never have to worry about running out of juice.

Any comments or tips?

Would be gratefully appreaciated

Peace       

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt (17/6/15)

Usps can take 3 - 6 weeks to get here. I normally order and forget about it till the slip arrives on my post box. SAPO do not have a parcel tracking agreement with USPS so once it leaves the US you pretty much can't trace it. Sometimes you get lucky and get a local tracing number but you need to call and hold for 40min only to be told its not in country yet. When it clearly is.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Shufflemau5 (17/6/15)

Do appreaciate it Gazzacpt didnt know that. First time as i said usefull information.

Thanks alote

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Balsak (8/7/15)

Subscribed to craftvapery this month how long did u wait at the end @Shufflemau5 it says on my tracking in transit and it has left the us on the 5 july.


----------



## Shufflemau5 (8/7/15)

@Balsak yoh i still havent recieved it yet been waiting six weeks already hey. Ive been checking my postal office to see but still nothing hey

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Balsak (8/7/15)

What is your tracking showing on usps mine still just shows in transit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shufflemau5 (8/7/15)

Mine says its also still in transit but i checked a parcel tracker and it said it had arrived. But my postal service has still not recieved it. I dont know the story with this stuff

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Balsak (8/7/15)

Did u just use your usps tracking number on parcel tracker, and did u use the parcel tracker from the post office


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shufflemau5 (8/7/15)

They dont give you one for the psot office. I used the one they gave me from usps

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Balsak (8/7/15)

Which parcel tracker did u use that said it was delivered 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shufflemau5 (8/7/15)

Track my parcel .co.za

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Balsak (8/7/15)

that site is screwed even a parcel of mine that is waiting for pickup is showing as delivered


----------



## drew (8/7/15)

Balsak said:


> that site is screwed even a parcel of mine that is waiting for pickup is showing as delivered



I've waited 3 months before for a USPS parcel. It's not their fault though, it was 10 days in transit from the US to SA and then our mess of a postal system took over. This was after the strike was apparently over.


----------



## Balsak (8/7/15)

@drew just wished they had more shipping options rather than just using usps witch u cant track locally, as they have a fantastic line up of juices


----------



## Balsak (8/7/15)

Plus I am getting mine delivered to work wonder if that is going to work out


----------



## drew (8/7/15)

Balsak said:


> Plus I am getting mine delivered to work wonder if that is going to work out



Try using the USPS tracking number in the SAPO box on parceltrack.co.za, worked for me. I doubt they will actually deliver it to your work, the post office will just send the collection slip there.


----------



## Balsak (8/7/15)

how are they going to know at witch post office to sent it to or are just going to post it to the nearest one


----------



## drew (8/7/15)

Balsak said:


> how are they going to know at witch post office to sent it to or are just going to post it to the nearest one



When you filled in the address it would have asked for the postal code, that code will be the post office they send it to.


----------



## Balsak (22/7/15)

@Shufflemau5 did u have any luck yet ?


----------



## Balsak (28/7/15)

Update, finally received my package from craftvapery


----------



## Shufflemau5 (28/7/15)

@at balsak u gotta be kidding me

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Shufflemau5 (28/7/15)

I havent recieved nothing

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Balsak (28/7/15)

yeah received my first package last week and my subscription today take your tracking number to the post office and ask them if they got, as when i phoned head office they said it is still not in the country even thought i had it in my hands.

In other news i spoke to craftvapery and they said in the coming months that they wil also over a courier service if u want to use that instead of usps


----------



## Petrus (28/7/15)

I ordered from Vaporfi some juice, 3 days from the US to Johburg, then two months from Johburg to my post-office....


----------



## Shufflemau5 (30/7/15)

Welk just to give u guys an updat i finally got mine today. Post office has had it since the 10th of july the assholes but they always told me it wasnt in yet

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (30/7/15)

Shufflemau5 said:


> Welk just to give u guys an updat i finally got mine today. Post office has had it since the 10th of july the assholes but they always told me it wasnt in yet
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk



At least you get the juice well steeped


----------

